# .RAR files - How to uncompress



## g33k-fu (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi guys, what's the equvalent of WinRAR on OS X? I have some .rar files and they show up as "binary" format in finder.

Thanks,

G


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

RAR Expander
http://rarexpander.sourceforge.net/
UnRARX
http://www.kyngchaos.com/software
even stuffit.....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Stuffit Expander does RAR.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

MacPar does it best


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Try This ... http://www.xs4all.nl/~gp/MacPAR_deLuxe/


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Another unRarX user here.... Always gets the job done for me.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Stuffit Expander does RAR.


For some reason, does not expand *all* RAR files...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

MacPAR or UnRarX

Stuffit does only the most basic rar handling, chokes on most multi parts files, etc. Stuffit expander is getting pretty long in the tooth and is only really needed these days mostly for .sit files -- it's not the one stop decompression util it used to be.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

mguertin said:


> MacPAR or UnRarX
> 
> Stuffit does only the most basic rar handling, chokes on most multi parts files, etc. Stuffit expander is getting pretty long in the tooth and is only really needed these days mostly for .sit files -- it's not the one stop decompression util it used to be.



AGREED AND ISNT THAT A SHAME


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Naw, I'm quite happy that OSX has built in zip file functionality and that we don't have to use third party stuff to do simple compression/decompression any longer.


----------



## David MacFadyen (Dec 30, 2002)

I downloaded a huge Karaoke .rar file - 10GB on my ibook.
I bought a MG35 media player with a 250 GB Western Digital drive.

Stuffit wouldn't open it

MacPar barely recognized it.

UnRarX tested it for errors and opened it ( @ 20 minutes )

I'm now happy and I now have some excess space on my laptop.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

I hate the way stuffit scatters its program files all over your computer. Stay away unless absolutely necessary. I found often random errors would appear while trying to unarchive or it will simply stop at about 90% completion and not move.

I like UnrarX but it had troubles opening one archive I had. 

The Unarchiver has been getting a lot of praise lately, and I will add to it. Great simple app, that has never failed me. My personal choice.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The Unarchiver extracts RARs very well, though I have UnRarX as a backup in case it fails.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

BetterZip works nice as well..


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

Jigsaw work well to repair files;

FOR neXtSoft JigSaw File splitting and joining for Macintosh, PAR2 verify, UnRAR, TAR, GZip, utility for Macintosh, universal binary


----------

